# 29/30 gallon stuck in mid cycle



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

Its been 3+ weeks and while I can practically dump ammonia into the tank... Nitrites seem to want to be VERY stubborn and are persistently staying around 3-5 ppm. I've been dosing to between 3 and 5 PPM of ammonia and within 3-4 hours it tests clean but nitrites still stick around. Ive tested the incoming tap water and no ammonia nor nitrites and I've even done a basic water change on the assumption that maybe the water is just to heavy with nitrites for the bacteria to process.

any thoughts?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Once nitrites show you should only add 1/2 the original amount of ammonia every 4 days.
Also wonder if you are/were adding ammonia to 3-4 ppm total in tank or if you were/are adding the amount it took you to get 3-4 ppm first time.Once you know how much it took to get to level(3-4ppm for you) then you should add that amount everyday until nitrites show.You shouldn't even bother testing ammonia again until you see nitrites going to 0 and then you are testing to see if you are nearly complete.
Hope this helps?


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

Nitrites are showing plenty. (nitrates are sky high too) the levels just aren't dropping any even letting the system sit with NO added ammonia for a day or two (tried that over the weekend into Tuesday)


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You got to give it 4 days to go to 0.I wouldn't change water,but I wouldn't add anything for the next 4 days.If after 4 days you still have nitrites then you should add 1/2 of the original dose and wait another 4 days.


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

When I did my fishless cycle it took 14 days from the time I first got nitrite reading for it to drop and when it did it dropped to zero. From the research that I did most say it takes twice as long or longer for nitrites to drop as compared to ammonia. It just takes some patience, I was thinking mine was stalled but one day nitrites were just gone.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Stop dosing everyday and the nitrites will go down to a readable level. Dose every 4, or even 5 days and only dose 2ppm. If you are not doing this there is a reason you're not getting anywhere.

Your nitrites _*are*_ going down or your nitrates wouldn't be going up.


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

Stupid tank thing finally cycled as of Thursday night.

I let the thing go a few more days and it is now showing ammonia, nitrites at zero. Nitrates (after a big water change) right around 30ppm and that should start dropping after adding more plants n stuff to it. I added a block of Dwarf Hair grass that I expect will probably die from not enough light (it was bought as an experiment if it lives great, if it dies the snails will eat it probably going to add a mystery snail just for giggles later) and got an Anubias Nana both from Pet Smart. (I spent an hour+ picking through the tubes on the display looking for ones that weren't half dead looking)

Going to go pick up some java moss and possibly some duck weed (depends on what I find in the local ponds and swamps and streams) and maybe another val to the tank. (I've got enough Anarchis I could paper the entire Tank floor with the stuff at this point.)

On Sunday I added fish 

2 silver High fin black fin platties (male and a female)
2 Red Tip Tetra 
1 otocinclus 
2 big apple snails. (Bib and Bob got moved from my 10 gallon to the 29) So named because they have a tendency to cannon ball off the side of the tank rather than climb down like their name sakes from the old video game Bubble Bobble)

Expected to add

Several more platties 

a Small herd of corydoras, bumblebee if i can find em (they should stand out on black substrate) or Salt and pepper or Davids if not.

several more Red Tip tetra as I like the way these two chase each other)

and I haven't decided on a center piece fish, was thinking an American Flag fish or a Boezeman Rainbow


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

Congrats on finishing your cycle, waiting for nitrites to drop seem to take forever. 30ppm is a lot if you have fish, you should do at least another 50% wc, it should be at least under 20ppm.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Well done for lasting out the cycle and not just think its good to add fish regardless lol. Probably the most painful wait is waiting for that cycle to finish 

Just remember nitrates will always be there you just need to keep them low. The ammonia and nitrites should now stay down and when they peak you just know its water change day.


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

I do 30-40 percent water changes every Thursday (no good Tv on Thursday) whether it needs it or not. I need a better system than a 5 gallon bucket and a siphon. 

Its on my list of things to get.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Haha I can agree with you there even here the TV on thursdays is pretty shocking.

I feel your pain, when doing my 87gal tank I only have a bucket to use for that *ZZZZ


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

The ability to do quick and efficient water changes is the last major thing that is keeping me from exceeding the 30 gallon limit.


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

I use the Aqueon water changer, the python is also popular. I really like it, saves a lot of time and is much better on my back.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have almost 1,000 gallons and don't own a "water changer"!Even if you only use the water changer to remove water it is a huge saving on our backs(are we all old?).My 180 is semi automated in that it pumps out with the flip of a switch,but I replace with pre prepared water from my 32/44 gallon containers.I use a pump to replace so even on all my other tanks(the remaining 800+ gallons)that I carry water out for(in 5 g buckets!) it is easier to replace with the containers(on wheels) and a pump.
Make it easier on you and better for your fish ;that is a win win!


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

Generally speaking are we all old... 

Define old. Me I'm 35 going on 65 (gotta go yell at some kids to get off my lawn)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a water changer, but for my small tanks (29, 2-20s) I use a bucket. I can still do 50% on all 3 in right at 30min. Breaking out the changer would probably take longer.


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

Check the picture out of my tank got it stocked over the weekend (had a few mishaps that were documented) I just took some chemical readings last night.

With the 10 gallon water change and the LOAD of plants in there its reading
0 ammonia, 0 nitrites 0 nitrates. and 7.2 ph.

I have one issue left the frame on the top of the tank is about 1/8th -or a little less two narrow long ways for my Aqueon hood. and about an inch and a half to deep the other direction. I am guessing its an older tank OR its an off size like a 32 gallon or something weird like that.


----------

